# New Rats :)



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

I finally picked up my new baby boys today, they were born on July 18th so they are almost 2 months old. Here are some pictures!

In the car on the way home:

This is one of them..









And this is the other!









Both!









Finally at home:

Getting some water in the new cage









Sooo cute









Twins...



























And of course the cat had to watch all the fun also..











The babies were not even bothered by the cat, these are my first rats from an actual breeder instead of a pet store. They've gotten used to their home so fast, already kissing my nose and love being tickled and kissed on their bellies, hand wrestling, bruxing... I'm quite pleased.


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Cuties! Glad to hear they're doing so well so fast. I have that same orange food dish, as well as a purple one :lol:


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

Awwww, they're just adorable! I love the sixth picture down, they look exactly alike!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm guessing from a breeder right? Because of the good behavior, they must have been played with when really young. 

Both Black selfs, or no?

What cage is that?

And the cat picture got me off guard, I was wondering what I was looking for in the picture until I saw the eyes, XD


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Hippy said:


> I'm guessing from a breeder right? Because of the good behavior, they must have been played with when really young.
> 
> Both Black selfs, or no?
> 
> ...


Yep they are from a breeder, my first breeder boys, all my others are petshop guys. I'm still trying to get some good belly pictures, they are squirmy little guys! But one is a Berkshire and the other is Irish. 

And the cage is a marchioro cage, here is a link:
http://www.petco.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=737771&cm_ven=tag&cm_cat=70&cm_pla=737771&cm_ite=737771

I've actually got 2 of these cages, plus another tall 4 story cage. There is a small family owned petshop in town that sells these $70 cages for $25 on clearance! They always have them though, I bought mine over a year ago and still when I go in there they have a new stock and sell them dirt cheap.

The cat does kind of blend in there huh, good thing his eyes are intense. :lol:


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Well your in Northern Cali, who was the breeder? Ive been looking for a close by breeder but it also depends where in Cali your in?

And what petstore is this?!!?


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Awww there soo cute =]


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Hippy said:


> Well your in Northern Cali, who was the breeder? Ive been looking for a close by breeder but it also depends where in Cali your in?
> 
> And what petstore is this?!!?


The breeder is in Oroville, near Chico. The petstore is in Yuba City, it's called Geiser Pets.

Here is a link to the breeders site: http://aimeeskritters.50megs.com/


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

I just can't get enough rat pictures. 










No don't tickle me!!


















Some grooming..









They're already using the litterbox, I did have to put about half of the raisins in there, but they are taking to it really fast, even peeing in it.









Now my turn for a bathÂ 


















I love this oneÂ 









PLAY!









More play!!









Belly shot!









The other belly shot!









Just give us the lab block!!!Â


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Haha, aw! They're cuute!


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

They are very cute. I love their colouration.


----------

